# Superior 2.0 as VST and software



## Nostrildamus (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey all, I have a brand new laptop with a top of the line processor and I have recently bought superior 2.0 and have been running it as a vst through both FL Studio and Adobe Audition but have been somewhat disappointed with it's performance as it tends to hog the processor and bog things down.

I've heard that Audition specifically runs things slower when it comes to midi and was unsure of how FLS stacked up in that regard. I was wondering if I would be better off simply running it through Sonar and doing all my recording there. 

Opinions?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know about those DAWs and what you said about Audition running MIDI slower.
All I know is, with a 'top of the line' processor you should be able to run _atleast_ one instance of SD2.0 with no issues.
I use Sonar and could probably clone my drum template around 4 times on my i5 dualcore laptop.


----------



## Nostrildamus (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahh. Good to know. I have an i5 so I should be rocking it no problems.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 21, 2010)

Just to note, the RAM might well be your issue. 2GB isn't much these days.
I used to use a 2GB RAM system and couldn't load the full kit at 24 bit quality. I was filling every slot on the kit though. I used to run it at 16 bit and it still took up most of my RAM.
EDIT: Though you did say it hogs the processor so I'm guessing your monitoring the performance and know what the problem is!


----------



## Nostrildamus (Dec 22, 2010)

Woops.

This shows what a dog Audition is.

I had an i7 quadcore and 6 GB of Ram. Yeah, things run much better in Sonar.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey man, thanks for posting this. I've noticed that FL Studio tends to slow down a bit here too...I'll check out Sonar.


----------



## Mn3mic (Dec 27, 2010)

One more thing you should check out, how big is the L2 cache on your CPU?
- Btw., running anything in Adobe 3.0 and later will tend to break down very quickly - try Nuendo or Cubase ^^


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 27, 2010)

Just download reaper and you should be set. Adobe Audition is not any good.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 28, 2010)

Mn3mic said:


> One more thing you should check out, how big is the L2 cache on your CPU?



That's gonna make no difference to the stuttering he is perceiving and i highly doubt S2.0 or adobe audition are even making specific use of the L2 cache other themselves but rather letting the OS deal with it.


----------



## Mn3mic (Dec 28, 2010)

Sure it will make a difference - more cache will make it run better cause the CPU can cache more information/files.
Of course it also depends on the driver and the soundcard too - but from my experience it's mostly due to the CPU and it's cache size.
I can run a big Cubase project with more then 50 pugins, >100 channels and 4-5 vst instruments on my PC which has a E6600 CPU and a shitty soundcard (Audigy 1) with ASIO4ALL set @ 512samples with no stutter (thats while running both SSD and AD plus 3 instances of GTR3).
A colleuge with a better overall PC and external USB soundcard but a weaker CPU (2.5GHz with 1 MB cache) - cannot run the same project even when he increases his ASIO4ALL samplerate to 2054.

But I definatelly agree, you should switch to another DAW - Adobe just insn't any good IMO.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 29, 2010)

you do realise a cache is only few mb at best? Cache size is not going to make a difference in this case. you cannot cache entire files in the CPU cache, and as I said, none of the software he is using is programmed to directly make use of the registers in the CPU I assume


----------

